
Wildfires, Once Confined to a Season, Burn Earlier and Longer - nkzednan
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/13/science/wildfires-season-global-warming.html
======
o0-0o
If you remove controlled burns or natures free will...

Nature finds a way!

